# washer/dryer in small bathroom... ?



## Maverick494 (Jan 19, 2011)

pcampbell said:


> We are trying to fit a washer/dryer into our condo. We have no access to drains, water, etc. anywhere but the bathroom, so we were thinking of putting it in the bathroom, where there is now a small sink with some room on both sides. The area is ONLY 27" deep 42" wide and that is about as much as we can do.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a real set of units or combo unit (non venting) that will fit in this space. I know a lot of them are 24" deep but then require another 4" for plumbing.
> 
> ...


while perhaps not ideal

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-pumps-water/stackable-washer-dryer.htm

might work out well in your case.

http://www.creativelaundry.com/product_line/washer-dryer-ventless.cfm

another option, and it seems like probably the better of the two.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

We used to have an Asko washer and dryer and the set-up worked reasonably well. The only real difference I found between a conventional dryer and a condensing (ventless) dryer is that the condensing ones cannot dry the same amount of clothes as a conventional one. So you'll just have to end up doing smaller loads. 

On the plus side the Asko model only required a regular 120v outlet, so no major re-wiring required.

Also, one more thought. We had ours in a closet and installed a louvered door on there because I found that the dryer gave off quite a bit of heat.


----------



## bbguy5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Check out appliancesconnection dot com. They habe a good selection of washer/dryer combos that are ventless.


----------



## Mike L (Aug 11, 2009)

What about one of these.

http://lgwasherdryer.com/combos.html


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

The LG are too big, but the Haier would fit. We need like 24" by 24"... ABSOLUTE max depth 27" including all plumbing. 

The problem is Haier gets mixed reviews. We are not SO concerned about it drying clothing 100% but considering the reviews, I am half considering just getting a micro Maytag 24" washer, and hang drying.... 

Summit and Ariston (not really a lot of brand confidence in these either) also make these combo units. When I say combo I mean the washer and dryer are in the same unit and are vent-free.

Any real world experience here?

We really do not want to get into venting mainly because we don't have the space. If we COULD confindently vent within ~26" of depth (including flex... maybe if we got one of those things that recessed the flex into the stud bay and took up the slack....), we'd probably seriously consider it, but it creates more space issues:

The other thing we get from the combo unit (not a stacked unit) we are thinking about doing a solid countertop over the unit along with a 12" cabinet to the left of the unit. 

Then we will put a vessel (above countertop) sink and be able to right justify the sink's drain tail pipe relative of the cabinet below it. Essentially if you looked at it from the front, the sink would be partially sitting over the washer/dryer unit. 

This allows us to get a sink within just 36". If we had a stacked unit we'd have to basically put in a tiny handwash sink and take up even more space. (which may be worth the effort of having a REAL dryer). 

Thoughts??? It sounds like basically it comes down to either a tiny sink and full stack washer/dryer or more countertop space and more space between toilet and a combo unit... which may not work that well?


----------

